# Avail WWE RAW Mods



## sourav (May 10, 2007)

I found many sites to download wwe raw modifications. But I got confused.
You people please help me in modifing wwe raw with good options.

And for the people who want the address of modifications sites follow this address *www.rawmenace.110mb.com/links.html to find the list of sites providing mods.


----------



## baccilus (May 12, 2007)

If you find something worthy please tell me too.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 12, 2007)

Yes there is wwe 2007 Raw mod available.I have it and it's below average.


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (May 17, 2007)

sourav said:
			
		

> I found many sites to download wwe raw modifications. But I got confused.
> You people please help me in modifing wwe raw with good options.
> 
> And for the people who want the address of modifications sites follow this address *www.rawmenace.110mb.com/links.html to find the list of sites providing mods.


That website is mine


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

wow mate if its available i will be very happy.



			
				Madhav Vasudev said:
			
		

> That website is mine


Really?Toh pehle kyu nahi bataya.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> wow mate if its available i will be very happy.
> 
> 
> Really?Toh pehle kyu nahi bataya.



Only if you have eyes to see :- 

Copright 2006 © *MADHAV* - Template Designed by Knightmare - Coded by Opserty - Banner Made by The Deadman


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

I think i have got the patch.Its called WWE 2007.

Here is a description of this patch



> This is an edited version of WWE RAW 2 comes with all new superstars with their special moves.This includes an autopatcher wich makes older versions of WWE RAW(RAW 1,RAW2) to WWE RAW 2007.
> New WWE stars added are : Batista,John Cena,Rey Meysterio,Great Khali and many more.
> Old players like Undertaker,Kane,Rock etc have been updated in this version.



Its size is more than 500 mb.First i will try this one then share it with u guys.

Here are the screens of this patch.

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7500/45923074rc2.th.jpg


*img517.imageshack.us/img517/1213/15560556vg2.th.jpg


*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8941/30349911nm6.th.jpg


*img204.imageshack.us/img204/6195/47588888jf7.th.jpg


*img204.imageshack.us/img204/2046/36432283jy8.th.jpg


*img204.imageshack.us/img204/7239/10985403xm7.th.jpg



*img204.imageshack.us/img204/473/43627744hi4.th.jpg


----------



## baccilus (May 17, 2007)

Please provide me a link for downloading this^^^^


----------



## Harvik780 (May 17, 2007)

Let me make it clear that some of the available links are Illegal.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Please provide me a link for downloading this^^^^


PM me because i cant post those rapidshare links here.


----------



## sourav (May 25, 2007)

what about the latest preparation of WWE Ultimate edition mod


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

sourav said:
			
		

> what about the latest preparation of WWE Ultimate edition mod


Have u downloaded and tried the mods i gave it to u?


----------



## sourav (May 26, 2007)

upto now i have downloaded part 1,2,3 or 1,2,4.

i am confused. i will check it at home.

ya ! please re-send the link of part 5 as it says file not found.

please send.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 26, 2007)

sourav said:
			
		

> upto now i have downloaded part 1,2,3 or 1,2,4.
> 
> i am confused. i will check it at home.
> 
> ...


I have checked it again part 5 is working.


----------



## sourav (May 26, 2007)

thanx it is working now

it wasn't working.

anyway thanx . ihave started the downloaded after completion of download is completed i will surely get back to you.


----------



## sourav (May 28, 2007)

Sorry but I could not download it on that day.But later when i am trying to download that part 5,it says file not found please suggest a way to download part 5 and reply as soon as possible.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 2, 2007)

Plz tell me where can i download the patch wwe 2007


----------



## jamaican (Dec 3, 2007)

can someone pm the patch for wwe 2007


----------



## karthickvr (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't find any websites to download the wwe raw modifications. Can you suggest me a legal website to download all of them.

----------------------
Karthick

Blaze InfoTech


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 5, 2008)

karthickvr said:


> I didn't find any websites to download the wwe raw modifications. Can you suggest me a legal website to download all of them.
> 
> ----------------------
> Karthick
> ...


LOL look at the date of last post... Its 03-12-2007... dude its almost one year old thread...


----------

